# Chin up, you can do it.



## cwpierce (Feb 20, 2012)

After reading the thread by Adam Shoop, I have been motivated to share another positive story of gainful employment. I was a student of the AAPC online education taking courses in A/P, Medical Terminology and Medical Coding. Like Mr. Shoop, I was blessed by passing my CPC testing on the first attempt and  I now hold a CPC credential due to past experience in the Medical Coding field.

I was also blessed that my previous employer from 10 years earlier offered me a remote position for them coding primarily Trauma cases. For the past 9 months they have been molding me to be a well rounded coder once again.

As I have been looking for a full time position I have tried numerous avenues and finally presented my resume to various hiring agencies. One day the phone call comes and I proceed to interview for an Auditing position. I met with a rather large hospital in the area and found myself in a 2 hour interview. To make a long story short, I am now working a contract position as a Medical Coding Specialist II, Auditor.

My point is this... don't ever quit. A new CPC working for a Hospital as an Auditor. It sounds extremely crazy and in all reality, it may be. Many days I told myself I was in over my head but with tenacity, a passion, and wonderful coworkers, I now feel more like a colleague and less like a student each day.

You too can be successful. Work every angle you think is possible and remember  that through HIM all things are possible.


----------



## scorrado (Feb 20, 2012)

Awesome story!  Thanks for sharing. Hopefully other with find inspiration from your experience and never give up.


----------



## ZamoraA (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks for sharing!I needed to hear those words!!


----------

